# How to take your opponent down without getting yourself in a headlock



## MMAfighter (Feb 24, 2005)

Well, here's the thing, every time  I shoot for the legs and take people down I'm always put into a headlock, anyone know of ways to not get into a headlock in this takedown or how to get out of the headlock without striking?


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 24, 2005)

Good level change, good set up, Keep your back straight and don't stick your neck out.

 One ear against him, shoulder to the other.

 A proper shoot is a very technical action, if you haven't you should train with someone with a wrestling / NHB background.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 24, 2005)

Once you have a good level change and are shooting for your opponent's legs, do not let your arms lead.  Leave your hands up by your face to help block.  If you come in landing like an airplane your opponent will see this and you will end up headlocked everytime.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm not sure what people are talking about regarding level changes, but during randori, I'll grapple up high and then shoot either for one leg or behind the waist for a tackle.  Shooting for two legs is more difficult because it leaves your head open.  I would only do it if both legs were presented and my opponent was back on his heels.


----------



## Mr_Scissors (Feb 25, 2005)

Toss a lead jab at the face, slap the blocking hand, toss a second jab, wait for the parry, ignore the parry and shoot. Keeps the opponent's hands high. Once you have a hold of the legs make sure to clear them sideways (in the direction of your back leg) as you go down, if done correctly you'll land in side mount. 

Or, of course you just take them down via a joint-lock to the arm instead of shooting low. 

When you say headlock, do you mean guillotine or what?


----------



## WilliamJ (Feb 25, 2005)

You can try working on what's called a college double leg instead of a standard one. Basically your head hits the center of the chest instead of going to the side, it's a harder take down to secure but it's safer.

Alternatively you could not shoot at all, clinch and work for sweeps and throws from either double underhooks or over under.


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 25, 2005)

WilliamJ said:
			
		

> You can try working on what's called a college double leg instead of a standard one. Basically your head hits the center of the chest instead of going to the side, it's a harder take down to secure but it's safer.
> 
> Alternatively you could not shoot at all, clinch and work for sweeps and throws from either double underhooks or over under.


A double leg would work if there's no striking involved.  If there is, you're most likely going to get pummeled unless you're really quick or have a solid distraction. 

I would agree with Nalia here, given that I haven't actually seen you attempt this, MMAFighter.  Keep your hands up and make sure you're in tight with the person.  If at all possible, get out of their cone of attack as well (get outside the shoulder first), as their number and effectiveness of weapons will be greatly reduced at that point.  

Speaking from personal opinion, I would go for a clinch or loose grapple first, to get the person off-balance, then shoot for the legs while they're trying to recover.  Or, if you want to go straight in, go for a line low enough where their upper-body weapons become ineffective due to reach or imbalance (but you better be knowledgable about blocking/parrying kicks).  

 :asian: Hope this helps!


----------



## rutherford (Feb 25, 2005)

For me, timing is most important.  I like to shoot during or just after a failed attack.  I rarely shoot at somebody who's just waiting to grab me and sprawl or otherwise hinder my attack.

I close ranges very quickly, when a takedown is what I want.


----------



## Aaron Little (Feb 25, 2005)

As far as proper takedowns go, this is a huge question. There are countless possibilities. Give me a few days and I will try and shoot a video answer for you or maybe I can put together a pictorial.


upnorthkyosa,
A Level Change is a fundamental principle of fighting. It should be the first thing one learns in regards to stopping a take down. We cover it with beginners on their first night of class. Ask any wrestler and they will be able to tell/show you.


----------



## WilliamJ (Feb 25, 2005)

Wait, are you saying you cannot use a double leg in MMA? Yes you have to set it up, but tons of wrestlers have made a living off the double leg in high level MMA. Coleman, Hughes, Kerr, Randleman, Sherk, Couture. That being said I prefer clinch takedowns myself.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 25, 2005)

Aaron Little said:
			
		

> As far as proper takedowns go, this is a huge question. There are countless possibilities. Give me a few days and I will try and shoot a video answer for you or maybe I can put together a pictorial.
> 
> 
> upnorthkyosa,
> A Level Change is a fundamental principle of fighting. It should be the first thing one learns in regards to stopping a take down. We cover it with beginners on their first night of class. Ask any wrestler and they will be able to tell/show you.



I think we call it something else.  I wrestled in high school.  Could you describe what you call a "level change"?


----------



## RSJ (Feb 25, 2005)

Level changes in wrestling and grappling refers to simply that. A change of the level of your personal centre of gravity to below that of your opponent in which to initiate a takedown attempt. 

You can shoot doubles and singles in MMA. You just have to set up your shoot with a nice head-fake or some striking. Either that, or you can be really fast and lucky and go for a naked shot, but more than likely you will find a knee in your face. If you're clinching, it's easier to shoot. You just have to look for an openening. If your opponent's feet are square, shoot a double whereas if his feet are staggered shoot a single. Like the others have said, tuck your head into his hip or ribs and use proper technique or you will get schooled.


----------



## Aaron Little (Feb 25, 2005)

RSJ is most correct on his description of a level change. I have never really heard it called anything else. I will try and take some pictures for you in class tonight.

Just as a means of clarification if you are in the clinch would you really call it shooting? You shoot in order to get close enough to apply the takedown. If you are already tied up with your opponent then there is really no place to shoot to.


I agree with the *feet square = double* and *feet staggered = single*. With that being said one can certainly hit a double on their opponent when their feet are staggered and a single when their feet are square.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 25, 2005)

RSJ said:
			
		

> Level changes in wrestling and grappling refers to simply that. A change of the level of your personal centre of gravity to below that of your opponent in which to initiate a takedown attempt.
> 
> You can shoot doubles and singles in MMA. You just have to set up your shoot with a nice head-fake or some striking. Either that, or you can be really fast and lucky and go for a naked shot, but more than likely you will find a knee in your face. If you're clinching, it's easier to shoot. You just have to look for an openening. If your opponent's feet are square, shoot a double whereas if his feet are staggered shoot a single. Like the others have said, tuck your head into his hip or ribs and use proper technique or you will get schooled.



_Level Change_ sounds like _Kazushi/Kasuri_.

I've never shot in without being in the clinch.  That is good advice regarding the double and single btw.


----------



## Whitebelt (Feb 25, 2005)

To get out of the healock tread on the oponents foot, push the body, pull head back and down, hopefully you'r oponent will fall too.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Feb 25, 2005)

MMAfighter said:
			
		

> Well, here's the thing, every time  I shoot for the legs and take people down I'm always put into a headlock, anyone know of ways to not get into a headlock in this takedown or how to get out of the headlock without striking?




Are you shooting from too far out?  This gives the guy plenty of time to sprawl on you and get your head.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Aaron Little (Feb 25, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> _Level Change_ sounds like _Kazushi/Kasuri_.


I am unfamiler with the the term(s) _Kazushi/Kasuri. _Was that what it was called when you wreslted in high school. The seven basic wrestling skills identified by USA Wrestling are: 

· Position 

· Motion 

· Level change 

· Penetration 

· Backstep 

· Lifting 

· Back arch 

As I said I will put together a pictorial in class tonight for the Level Change.


> I've never shot in without being in the clinch.


I am sure if you think back to high school it is something that you drilled a lot. 


I realize that it is just a difference in terms but I still hold that if you are already tied up you are not shooting on your opponent.


I will try and put together someing on hitting a double leg to cross side off of a double neck tie tonight.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 25, 2005)

Aaron Little said:
			
		

> I am unfamiler with the the term(s) _Kazushi/Kasuri. _



These are judo/jujutsu terms.  



			
				Aaron Little said:
			
		

> Was that what it was called when you wreslted in high school?



No, it was not called the above.  I remember hitting the mat everyday and working hard, though.  There was a lot of _do this_, _try this_, watch this...



			
				Aaron Little said:
			
		

> The seven basic wrestling skills identified by USA Wrestling are:
> 
> · Position
> 
> ...



I can envision things that I trained that would fall under each catagory. 



			
				Aaron Little said:
			
		

> As I said I will put together a pictorial in class tonight for the Level Change.
> I am sure if you think back to high school it is something that you drilled a lot.



Seeing the pics will probably really clear things up.  It is so hard to talk about technique/principles online. 



			
				Aaron Little said:
			
		

> I realize that it is just a difference in terms but I still hold that if you are already tied up you are not shooting on your opponent.
> 
> 
> I will try and put together someing on hitting a double leg to cross side off of a double neck tie tonight.



Sweet.  I can't wait to see how you are doing it.


----------



## Aaron Little (Feb 25, 2005)

I went and watched a TMA class the other night with Rikki and a friend of ours. It was an art that I actually trained in way back. I saw them doing things that I really do not ever remember doing but I know that I did. Heck I even use to teach it. I know there are a lot of things that I do not remember from high school. For me it seems like it was a long time ago. I am sure that the whole level change principle will click as soon as you see some pics. It is really a pretty simple idea.


----------



## Aaron Little (Feb 27, 2005)

I have posted a short pictorial on the Level Change at the link below.

http://www.truthincombat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1179#1179

I hope this helps answer some of the questions.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 27, 2005)

I like what everyone has said, Let's not forget that once you commit to the movement, Plow through 'em.


----------



## Bod (Feb 28, 2005)

Level change is not Kazushi.

Level change fits into the Tsukuri part of the Kazushi-Tsukuri-Nage (Balance Breaking-Fitting the bodies together-Throwing) sequence.

The Kuzushi mentioned so far is the punches to the face. I've used pushing the opponents arm across their face in Judo because the Gi blocks their vision.

Level change is about getting lower than them - especially your hips. For a good single or double leg you have to do this undetected - thus the distraction, or prevent them from dropping as fast as you which is the point of the more standard forms of Judo Kuzushi. If you are obvious about the level change you will get blocked and countered or headlocked - depending on your rules.


----------



## NotQuiteDead (Mar 22, 2005)

Great thread. I can demonstrate/explain double legs pretty well, but when I use them I always get sloppy and lean forward.

 I can't remember what it's called, but there is a type of double leg that I learned in wrestling that prevents getting caught in guillotines. Instead of putting your head to one side of their body, you put it right in the middle. You reach around them and block the backs of their knees and their calves with your forearms and just drive through them. Unless you hop into side mount quick you'll probably end up in their guard, though.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 27, 2005)

There are a varity of diffrent shots and finishes that you can do that will keep you out of guillitines of a normal person.  There are people that are really good at slaping them on so you have to be good at jumping to the side so you don't get finished.  If you are iniating all of the takedowns you should expect to get caught in a head lock about 25 percent of the time.  As long as you are good at defense you should be happy to be in that position it gives you a free pass and an attempt at an arm lock.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 27, 2005)

I would take a little time to analyze the BJJ double leg. your back is straight when shooting, your hands are up for choke and striking defense. if you miss, stand up.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 27, 2005)

You should never ever miss a double,


----------



## Shogun (Mar 27, 2005)

Thats true. but if it comes up, and your hands up and back straight, then it doesnt matter if you do. you can just do it again.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 27, 2005)

=-)


----------



## ghostdog2 (Mar 30, 2005)

I agree with an earlier post: getting caught in a headlock may be the result of shooting from too far. Or, paradoxically, from trying to shoot while too close and giving up your head because your level change was sloppy.
Trying to keep my head tight against my opponent's outside leg seems to help me. That and sucking the leg in and up as quickly as posssible. If your initial step disrupts your opponent's balance, you're half way home and he has little chance for a headlock. That first step should be deep and powerful, I think.
BTW, college wrestlers now drill a sort of double shoot. Hard to describe, but they assume their opp. will sprawl and block the first attempt, so they shoot, flop and shoot again in one quick sequence.Impressive to watch.


----------

